# firestone cruiser 99 what year??? all original down to the innertubes!!!



## dboi4u (Mar 16, 2015)

can someone identify this firestone branded monark what year is it exactly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Mar 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 16, 2015)

Wow! What a beautiful original. Very nice. Rob.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 16, 2015)

Really cool! 
I wonder why "99"...?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 16, 2015)

not exact, but late 50's maybe early 60's. Firestone started putting numbers on the Cruisers in around 58 and seems to have done it into the early 60's


----------



## dboi4u (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you rob yea i found it in Burlington wisconsin the guy bought it from the original owner in 69 abd had it stored in 73 never took it out again since the guy retired he wanted to sell it its prestine though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Mar 16, 2015)

I was told the bicycle was from late 40's 1948 what do you guys think?


----------



## dboi4u (Mar 16, 2015)

yes i see but this was a firestone i was told it was late 40s i tried googling it couldnt find similar examples of this bike


----------



## dboi4u (Mar 16, 2015)

rustjunkie i wonder why the cruiser 99 too? ive seen cruisers and special cruisers but not the cruiser 99


----------



## vincev (Mar 16, 2015)

very nice bike


----------



## dboi4u (Mar 16, 2015)

thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Mar 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Mar 16, 2015)

here's a b

etter idea of the year i know theres knowledgeble peopl eho can tell me more... thank you 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 21, 2015)

Serial dates it to 1953, last year for the ID tag was 54.


----------



## dboi4u (Mar 21, 2015)

admtikerer thank you you man!!! how did you date it? do you have a serial number list???? if you do can you post it in a differeent thread it will be real insightful for others too thanks once again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 28, 2015)

dboi4u said:


> admtikerer thank you you man!!! how did you date it? do you have a serial number list???? if you do can you post it in a differeent thread it will be real insightful for others too thanks once again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




The list is in the "Newsletter By John, an Introduction to Classic Bicycles" book.


----------

